# Electric Yellow acting weird...



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

The water parameters are perfect, they are perfectly fed with no feeding on Wednesday. There is no more aggression in the tank, but one specific Electric Yellow is laying on his side by the sump. He is perfectly fine, no nips or any thing. He is not being bullied and he is not bullying any other Cichlid. There is no aggression in the tank any more, not even with the Red Devil and Tilapia Buttokifri.

He has been doing this since last night, but I now have time to post.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try peas yet? Is he hidden (or think that he is) in that position? Have you done a water change recently?


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

Sometimes we don't know they are being bullied..Mixing cichlids from different continents/lakes is never a good idea as you have done. Are these fish full grown? or still growing? Sounds like its hiding from others. Might be they are just getting mature and are pushing the smaller weaker male out. Or its a lone female being harassed by to many males..there are so many things that can be wrong..

With the number of fish shown on your signature I'm thinking your gonna need to be doing 2X 50% weekly water changes??? Giving your water info will help lots..saying its good is not enough..


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Try peas yet? Is he hidden (or think that he is) in that position? Have you done a water change recently?


No he is not hidden, and I forgot to mention he is not laying on the substrate, on the surface of the water.

And yes, they are still growing, but it is odd, because he is not the smallest. And he is a male. I will try and post the water parameters.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The top of the tank is the 'least valuable' real estate in the tank. I expect he is staying away from a larger male who is trying to breed. That is too many fish, but I'm assuming they are still small.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Swim bladder problem maybe?


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm very sure you will have a nitrate problem without 2 x 50% water changes maybe more with that stock list. If not now soon as they get bigger. What your are describing is the fish being bullied. If its not the other male its the other fish defending its claimed space. With your stock you should have rocks from the bottom to the top of the tank very little open area and in a 65g that won't leave a lot of water. This problem will not get better I hate to say but only worse as the fish age and claim more space of there own.
Honestly I would rethink your stock and re-home several of your fish. Or add a tank or two . If you want African's keep only african's..there is enough problems with just keeping them alone adding other fish from other places will just make things harder.


----------

